# Correct method to check Trans fluid level



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

Warmed up, in park, engine running.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Ding...ding.

ddawg nailed it. 

Level surface too but that should be common knowledge.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

They also suggest running it through all the shift positions before checking. (while running with the brakes on)


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

I have the same tranny in my jeep....I've tried checking it in gear...no difference.


----------



## Bob... (Jan 29, 2013)

Pretty straight forward...certainly moreso than what I turned up elsewhere. Thanks to all!


----------



## Bob Sanders (Nov 10, 2013)

ddawg16 said:


> I have the same tranny in my jeep....I've tried checking it in gear...no difference.


Shifting gears won't make a lot of difference. The biggy is a running engine. The torque converter needs to be full while you measure the oil. That only happens with the pump running.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

if you do any med to heavy towing. you should set the level to the low side.


----------



## noquacks (Jun 5, 2010)

check the color/smell while youre at it, unles recently changed.


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

Fix'n it said:


> if you do any med to heavy towing. you should set the level to the low side.


Not sure where you heard that, but that is about as counter productive as you can get. 

Towing or not towing makes not difference on level. The volume might change a little with temp.

If anything, you want it on the high side. The more fluid, the more heat sink you have.

The hardest thing on an automatic is heat. If you tow, you need a tranny cooler.

Also, if you're a brake rider, you're killing your transmission.

The lock up converter is tied to the brakes. When you touch the brake, even though the brakes are not actually engaging, the converter unlocks. When the converter is unlocked, transmission heat goes up.

It's amazing to watch how many people (especially women) have their foot on the brake on the fwy....they are going along at 65 mph with not much traffic and you see the brake lights going on and off. Every time this happens, the converter is unlocking and locking. That is killing the tranny


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

ddawg16 said:


> Not sure where you heard that, but that is about as counter productive as you can get.
> 
> Towing or not towing makes not difference on level. The volume might change a little with temp.
> 
> If anything, you want it on the high side. The more fluid, the more heat sink you have.


i'm not going to argue the point, but i do know what i am talking about. and too much fluid = the fluid foams and burns up the trans. like you said a nice cooler if you tow any real loads.

and most people do not know. the "coolers" ( the in the radiator kind) are not just "coolers". they are also heaters.


----------

